# naples, marco island fl.



## fishdontbite6 (Apr 12, 2004)

Going to be in the marco island area in mid march, any body used any good charters offshore or other? how about fishing in the canals or the beach areas? just have a free day would love to catch a few fish !! thanks


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Sent you an e-mail

Rich


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Uncle Tony's party boat, just got back, weren't really biting due to very cold snap, but everybody caught a half dozen grey snapper each, couple guys pulled grouper, I missed one. He's out of Ft. Myers getaway marina.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

do you mean capt. tony's?
my friend uses him alot...he also found another boat at the same ft. myers harbor that has 2x the engine and gets u out to the fish with the quickness.






MikeC said:


> Uncle Tony's party boat, just got back, weren't really biting due to very cold snap, but everybody caught a half dozen grey snapper each, couple guys pulled grouper, I missed one. He's out of Ft. Myers getaway marina.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah, that's him, lol


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Drive up to Sanibel Island and you can get reds Peir are good for sheephead. the salt watet ones are good to eat just don't lips them. lol The bridge going onto Marco has a fishing pier right under it. I lived in the Marco/Napels area for a few years. Also right besde the snook inn theres a spot to fish, or use to be, you could cast right out into the channel


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

naples fishin peer is good Free,you can catch ,makro,pampino,amber jack and some snook.

snag


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats a great time to catch sheephead on any rock structure or bridge or inlet jetties. The limit is 15 and over 12", great to eat, and a ton of fun on light spinning gear!


----------



## wisguy (Feb 1, 2011)

I have tried barhopp'r guide service up near fort myers on pine island sound. I caught reds, grouper, snook and a 4ft shark. Butch was a great guide. He is doing guided kayak trips now.


----------

